# ENTJ or ENTP?



## soul215 (Apr 26, 2011)

So, it seems like a lot of people on here are really experience with the traits and all. I would like to just see what your opinion is. Every time I take the test, I would get borderline ENTP and ENTJ. They both fit me to a satisfactory but heres some really honest thing about me that I can say. tell me what you think.

- I am very extroverted (of course)
- I notice a lot of ENTJ are very serious people but Im not. I say things to get a reaction, even if they can be lies lol
- I am my own boss
- I can see myself taking over the world and having minions but I enjoy doing other things as well
- I am very argumentative
- I am a multi tasker
- I am a class clown, sarcastic and can be a tad of an attention whore at times. Ok maybe not a tad but ... yea lol
- I laugh at everything and anything. I am easily amused
- I learn things real quick. I was told I am a prodigy
- I cant stand people with no humor. They make me want to keep teasing them and make them cry
- I react to things as they come my way. You get treated the way you treat me. You get defensive, Ill keep picking at you. You treat me nice, Ill do the same but I am never serious. I just react
- When people call me an asshole or a bitch. I thank them. This was mistaken for being arrogant and I dont know why 0.o
- I can lose interest in something as quickly as I was passionate about it. I bore easily. 
- I like weird and durh people. They make a good target to victimize

Ok, I almost forgot why I am listing all this... oh yeah. I remember now lol.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

actually ENTJ and ENTP are 2 of the least extroverted types. forget the test and look at the cognitive processes. ENTJ is TeNiSeFi, and ENTP is NeTiFeSi.


----------



## soul215 (Apr 26, 2011)

phantom_cat said:


> actually ENTJ and ENTP are 2 of the least extroverted types. forget the test and look at the cognitive processes. ENTJ is TeNiSeFi, and ENTP is NeTiFeSi.


Hmm. Im still new to this. Every test points me to those two.


----------



## Esotere (Jun 25, 2010)

Hmmm....between the two, you strike me more as an ENTP, but I'm not sure. I dunno...you just seem a bit more spontaneous and random than I would expect an ENTJ to be. It would probably be a good idea to read up on cognitive functions and lurk around the ENTP and ENTJ forums to see with which type you relate best.



phantom_cat said:


> actually ENTJ and ENTP are 2 of the least extroverted types.


I've actually read this about all the ENXXs. I can't help but think that Ns do usually seem more introverted than their S counterparts. But anyway...don't wanna derail the thread here!


----------



## CounterPoint (Oct 13, 2010)

ESTJ with a high functioning Ne going by your post history (which is limited so take this as a grain of salt).


----------



## soul215 (Apr 26, 2011)

phantom_cat said:


> actually ENTJ and ENTP are 2 of the least extroverted types. forget the test and look at the cognitive processes. ENTJ is TeNiSeFi, and ENTP is NeTiFeSi.


i took the cognitive test and this is what i got:

Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.61
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.54
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.54
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.8
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.93
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.8
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||| 4.62
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||| 2.98


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

do you understand what each one means?


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

Try to read about the functions. Function tests aren't really accurate because they depend on how you interpret the questions and think you relate to them. 

J/P is probably the most difficult main function to guess and being "a bit of both" isn't unusual (actually, it would be more normal to use all the functions but differently). You can always try this one which is a bit different, read this, try enneagram tests, SLOAN and socionics (could be interesting to use as a tool for more introspection and there is a correlation apparently), here as well, and there was a link some exercices to test your functions somewhere on the forum.

Next question : is it so important to determine a type/category as an untangible truth about oneself ? Do we need to know which group we belong to for sure ? You may always feel that you're a bit of an outsider on some characteristics, I think everyone does.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

soul215 said:


> i took the cognitive test and this is what i got:
> 
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.61
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.54
> ...


 This seems to mean you're either INTP or ENTP.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

soul215 said:


> So, it seems like a lot of people on here are really experience with the traits and all. I would like to just see what your opinion is. Every time I take the test, I would get borderline ENTP and ENTJ. They both fit me to a satisfactory but heres some really honest thing about me that I can say. tell me what you think.
> 
> - I am very extroverted (of course)
> - I notice a lot of ENTJ are very serious people but Im not. I say things to get a reaction, even if they can be lies lol
> ...





soul215 said:


> i took the cognitive test and this is what i got:
> 
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.61
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.54
> ...


You're ENTP. It's pretty obvious if you look at writing style. Also, ENTPs love to argue and need a feedback loop from their environment--in other words, getting a reaction to fuel their actions.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

ESTP or ENTP, leaning more towards ESTP to be honest. You fit the stereotype of ENTPs, but you don't show any Ne that I can tell, and I'm too lazy to go through your post history.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

soul215 said:


> So, it seems like a lot of people on here are really experience with the traits and all. I would like to just see what your opinion is. Every time I take the test, I would get borderline ENTP and ENTJ. They both fit me to a satisfactory but heres some really honest thing about me that I can say. tell me what you think.
> 
> - I am very extroverted (of course)
> - I notice a lot of ENTJ are very serious people but Im not. I say things to get a reaction, even if they can be lies lol
> ...


ENTP seems more likely than ENTJ. I think ENTPs are more likely to bore easily and quickly lose interest in things. ENTPs also seem to be less serious, more class-clown like. 



phantom_cat said:


> actually ENTJ and ENTP are 2 of the least extroverted types. forget the test and look at the cognitive processes. ENTJ is TeNiSeFi, and ENTP is NeTiFeSi.


Do you mean ENTJ and ENTP are the least extraverted extraverts? 

Why do you think that? 

I've seen alot of variation among ENTPs and ENTJs. Some are closer to the E/I border, others are flaming Es. The same could be said for all the other types.



soul215 said:


> i took the cognitive test and this is what i got:
> 
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.61
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.54
> ...


Looks like XNTP is most likely from that test. ENTJ would have Te Ni as the top two functions. Function tests aren't all that accurate though.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

Dementia in Absentia said:


> ENTP seems more likely than ENTJ. I think ENTPs are more likely to bore easily and quickly lose interest in things. ENTPs also seem to be less serious, more class-clown like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ask around, they'll say the same thing. ENTP and ENTJ are the least extroverted (but still extroverted). it does make sense though. read the lists. like the most introverted is INTJ/INTP, most extroverted is either ESFP or ESFJ. ENTP and ENTJ is like in the middle. ESTJ is probably up there too. this won't apply to every single individual type out there. it's kinda like saying the safest car is xyz, while there will be a lot of people that say that car is unsafe, but from a general, big picture view, it would be valid.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

your description sounds ENTP all the way


----------



## Scarlet.Black (Jan 6, 2016)

myexplodingcat said:


> You're ENTP. It's pretty obvious if you look at writing style. Also, ENTPs love to argue and need a feedback loop from their environment--in other words, getting a reaction to fuel their actions.



I agree  I think you sounds like other ENTPs I have met!


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

How do you even find such an old thread?


----------

